# Any Luck so far for the Bear Hunters?



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Any of you guys out there with a summer bait tag for bear having any luck? Anyone getting any cool trailcam pictures so far? It's been 2 weeks now since opening day and I have yet to be visited by or get a picture of a single bear. Nothing other than a few crows and squirrels have paid either of my bait piles any attention. I thought I had plenty of scent and there's definitely plenty of bait; cherry coolaid/sugar covered popcorn, breads covered with blueberry bacon syrup and molasses, COB with molasses mixed with pancake syrup and corn syrup and old grease mixed with some carmel extract for scent... Anyway, I'm just starting to wonder what I've missed or not done since nothing is happening. Do I just need to be more patient? Get more scent up in the air? Hopefully all of you other tag holders out there are having more success than I am so far!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I helped a friend on the forum freshen a bait this week. They have a decent bear hitting the bait regularly on the Wasatch unit. 

I had the tag in 2015. I started worrying like you are. It took about 2 weeks or so, but once they started coming in, it just got better and better. Be patient. Assuming you have your bait in a reasonable location, they will eventually find it. Once one bear finds it, others will follow. 

Tell us about the location of your bait sites (ridge or valley, type of cover, elevation, proximity to water, etc..) Maybe folks could advise you if you really worry you're in a bad spot. It sounds like the bait you are using is spot on. Bears love all that stuff.

Oh, one more thing. Get a Bear Bomb "Sow in Heat" aerosol spray and use that. I swear it works at bringing in mature boars.


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

If there are bears in the area they’ll find it! Do you know if bears have been in that area in the past? Did you see any tracks or bear dropping’s when you were picking your site? Like AF said tell us a little more about your sites. You might want to start looking into another site just in case these sites don’t pan out. Not saying they won’t but just so you’re prepared to move. 

Try to get as much scent up in the air as possible. I hung some of my stinkier stuff up high in a tree so the wind would catch it. Have you tried any honey burns? When I had my tag I was lucky and had bears hitting it within days of setting it up. But I have talked with many who say it took weeks for bears to find it.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks guys for the responses! I pulled cards this weekend while hunting and may have spoken too soon. It appears that both of my baits have begun being hit this past week! Nothing huge, but I love the color phases and at least their not cubs, lol. Anyway, my first bait site is in a canyon just off of a ridge with good cover and a decent size river in the bottom. The second bait site is in a valley location at the top of what I would describe as a small, upside down funnel shaped area. Here are a few pictures of what's come in so far...The first four pictures are from site #1, the other 4 are from site #2. I believe the bears at #2 are 2 different bears. What do you guys think, boars or sows?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm thinking the first four are a sow. It's kinda young to be certain. I'd say the last four pics are of a boar except in pic #7 it looks like a young sow. Could it be two different bears or just the angle??


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with longbow--you have three bears. First bear is a sow, second bear is a boar with another sow in the mix. 

The boar is a nice one. Having two sows without cubs may bring in even bigger ones. Good luck!


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Quick question for the experienced bear hunters out there... How often should I be adding new/fresh bait to the site, if at all unless it's completely gone? I ask because at one site the bait has been there about 2 1/2 weeks, there's a ton of it there and the bears have been picking at it and eating from it but not parking on it and consuming every last crumb. Is that normal? Should I be "freshening" up the bait at all? I will add that I've poured some molasses over the logs and bread but I haven't added anything fresh/new as far as new breads etc. Should I be? As a side note, at my other site the bait has been almost totally consumed so I have refreshed that one...


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Maybe try putting out some Rainier Beer. It apparently works quite well. Just leave out a 36-pack and wait for it to pass out. It'll never know what hit it!

https://countryrebel.com/bear-steal...CCKDik3u6TWyi_K3H5durX2e8vc8c-cy5NA1nA1aqA4PM


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Just depends on number of bears and competition. We like to feed less more often as it will create more competition. They know food has been there and they missed out. I had 55lb of sweet cob + scraps completely eaten in about 30 hours this week. We have tough time making any amount last more than 3 days once we get 3+ bears on one site.


----------

